# Newbie looking for ideas for kit!



## madrashot (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Long time lurker here...

We've got a Nespresso at home, and it's fine. However, I've been really tempted to get a "proper" machine for home. Initially very tempted by the Sage Barista Express (~£500) with the built in grinder. Then read reviews about grinder not being great, etc. Then the thinking went back to the Sage Duo Temp, and a separate grinder (maybe the Baratza Virtuoso) - that total package will be slightly cheaper than the Barista Express.

Or, go for something "cheap & nasty" - Delonghi Magnifica ESAM4200 - currently only £250 - logic being see how much it gets used, and if I feel the need to upgrade in a year or so, I'm sure this can go to the parents!

Any thoughts? I've done a bunch of reading on this excellent site, but I end up getting very very confused as I go round in circles!!









Thanks!


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

The usual recommendation is Gaggia Classic + Eureka Mignon, both bought second hand on here. Both are good starters, both have good resale value. You'll need to post a bit more first to get access to the classifieds, though.


----------



## madrashot (Oct 30, 2015)

Cool - thanks! The wife isn't overly keen on second-hand stuff, which is a little bit of a stumbling block!

The Classic could be the "upgrade" though in a year or so......


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Sounds like you have done your homework

Sage Duo Temp and the Virtuoso (or Mignon if you can stretch to it) are going to get you producing good coffee without too much fuss. Classic is a great choice 2nd hand as it has a reputation for longevity and there is always a market for used, but having tried the Sage it is a much easier machine to get good results from/live with. If you are buying new then I really can't recommend the Classic over the Sage.

I've not used the Virtuoso although it seems to be okay for espresso based on reviews. The Mignon is probably worth the extra money and will hold its value far better should you decide to change at any point. It scores highly on the wife approval rating and will produce a better coffee that the Baratza.


----------



## madrashot (Oct 30, 2015)

Awesome, thanks. As you know, you can't underestimate the importance of the wife approval rating.....










Will have a look at the Mignon - cheers.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

The only time anyone posts on here about ESAM××00 is to ask how to fix it or whether anyone can help them make a shot that tastes nice and doesn't run in 7 seconds. Just sayin' ?

Delonghi you have it for, demore likely you'll wish you bought a Classic/Mignon! ?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

NickdeBug said:


> Sounds like you have done your homework
> 
> Sage Duo Temp and the Virtuoso (or Mignon if you can stretch to it) are going to get you producing good coffee without too much fuss. Classic is a great choice 2nd hand as it has a reputation for longevity and there is always a market for used, but having tried the Sage it is a much easier machine to get good results from/live with. If you are buying new then I really can't recommend the Classic over the Sage.
> 
> I've not used the Virtuoso although it seems to be okay for espresso based on reviews. The Mignon is probably worth the extra money and will hold its value far better should you decide to change at any point. It scores highly on the wife approval rating and will produce a better coffee that the Baratza.


This strikes me as good advice.


----------



## Norvin (Sep 10, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> Delonghi you have it for, demore likely you'll wish you bought a Classic/Mignon! 


For Cunill! That's good advice.


----------



## 2bor2bru (Mar 7, 2016)

Sage and Mignon.


----------



## madrashot (Oct 30, 2015)

Cheers all! Am now being tempted by the Dual Boiler.... screw the budget ;-)

(I spend too much time here...)


----------

